# PREGNANCY LOSS - Is it all over for me??



## Lorraine (Feb 21, 2003)

Hi,

Not sure if I am posting in the right place, just wondered if anyone has any friendly and honest advice.

Two weeks ago I had my 6wk scan that showed I was carrying twins both with heartbeat. Yesterday I had an 8wk scan and one of the babies (sorry if you don't call them babies at this early stage but that's what they feel like) has stopped growing and has no heartbeat. I can't help feeling like my heart has been ripped out. I know it was early to get excited but once I'd seen their heartbeats I couldn't help it. I guess what I'd really like to know is if the one remaining pregnancy has a chance or if I should face the fact that it's all over. Is it possible for this to happen and the other baby still be ok? At the moment the remaining baby is a good size and heartbeat is fine but I feel so anxious and worried.

Sorry to ramble.  

Lorraine/x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Lorraine

Sorry to read your news about one of the twins, unfortunately it is very common at this early stage to lose a twin, it happened to us and it has happened to many others on the site, it by all means does not mean anything will happen to the remaining twin as we now have a healthy happy little girl who started off as a twin.

Keep strong Lorraine

Mel

x x


----------



## JoanneL (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Lorraine
I'm sorry to hear your news, I had the same thing happen a couple of weeks ago when I had my 9week scan. One of my twins heartbeats had stopped, I am now 11 + 1 today and my baby is doing fine. (touch wood!)
I know you feel sad for the one you lost but try and keep your chin up and stay positive for the one that is still growing.
Sending you lots of      .

Good Luck and Take Care!

Love JoanneL


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 21, 2003)

Just wanted to say thank you for the reassurance. 
It is a help to know that it can happen and still work out ok but at the moment I am dreading the scan on Tuesday so much. The days go past very slowly and I feel very anxious and jittery.

Anyway, thanks again.

Lorraine/x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Good luck Lorraine for your little baby.I hope all goes well. Sorry to hear about the other little one.Will be thinking of you.I am also pregnant 6 weeks almost but with just one so hoping I will see that little heartbeat in a 3 weeks when i have my first scan.
Lots of good wishes.xx


----------

